# conti tyres



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi guys

i needed some new tyres on my van as i was upgrading the weight

the van is just coming to to 3 years old buy the tyres are nearly 5 years old

i noticed cracking between the blocks and after talking to continental tyres i sent them back through the garage that replaced the tyres

i was pleased to get a letter from conti stating that i would get 80% and 70% compensation for unused tread

conti have been good on this and were more than help full when i contacted them about the cracks
they have done this as a good will gesture and not a admission of liability 

just have to wait for the garage to get confirmation from conti

i wander how much they will charge for fitting and balance

i did fit there latest van contact 100 tyres that they recommended and they are very quiet
and are supposed to be good on wear and fuel

barry


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi all

just a quick update

the original tyres were conti 215/70/15

i changed them for conti 225/70/15 at a cost of £369

the refund i got from the garage was £263

so conti did me a good turn and well done to thee customer service department as the tyres ended up just over 5 years old

conti did say that cracking on tyres is normal with age especially if they are in the sun a lot also washing detergents dont help it is that the oils dry out in the rubber

the odd small crack in the side wall should not be a worry as the tyres have several layers of rubber in there make up and it should only crack on the first layer if they are deep and you can see the canvas then definatly change them


barry


----------

